# razr maxx charging chords



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

i have a droid x and am considering using upgrade for maxx. will my many dx charging chords work on the maxx?

and, of course, do any of you razr users regret the choice of getting the razr?

because, i'm also looking at the g.nex. i love dx blur and i love miui...lol.

i have seen ics on the dx, and animations aside, it was not stunning imo.

thx


----------



## GCE1701D (Aug 21, 2011)

your DX chargers should work fine, I'm actually using a charging cord from my RAZR2 V8 and it works fine lol

and personally, I'm glad I got the RAZR, it's been a great phone, battery life not stellar on LTE, but on 3G only it out lasts my previous phone and does fine (if I need the speed, I just turn back on LTE)


----------



## Scottsdca (Aug 12, 2011)

Is the battery life sufficient on the razr Max using 4g?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonspell08 (Sep 14, 2011)

I just upgraded from Dx and everything is compatible.....even HDMI cables

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

Scottsdca said:


> Is the battery life sufficient on the razr Max using 4g?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


More than. I'm going to okay with smart actions to get more efficiency, but I can't kill UT in 19 hours e

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

brandonspell08 said:


> I just upgraded from Dx and everything is compatible.....even HDMI cables
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


What about the multimedia dock? Wife bought it for me for my DX1 a while back, now she uses it with her DX1 but she's thinking of upgrading to a RAZR Maxx

Sent from my Motorola Skytel


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> What about the multimedia dock? Wife bought it for me for my DX1 a while back, now she uses it with her DX1 but she's thinking of upgrading to a RAZR Maxx
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Skytel


The DX multimedia dock is definitely not meant for the razr. If you could cram it in there it might work, but it probably is not going to fit.


----------



## poboy975 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just upgraded to the Razr Maxx from a Droid X myself and I am totally in love with the Razr! I rooted first thing, but have not installed any roms yet. fully charged, I did the battery calibrate, and the Maxx lasted 28 hours 12 minutes on one charge. That is with wifi running, bluetooth, and 4g all at the same time. I made 7 or 8 phone calls, two of the calls over 30 minutes each. Played games, LOTS of text messages, Twitter updates, emails played games etc...Moderate to heavy use, use the maps, got directions etc. The battery life is phenomenally better than ANY phone I have ever had. I'm getting ready to try Axiom's AOKP M4 on here. It's fast, smooth and awesome!


----------

